# Just saw this



## richyboa72 (Jan 18, 2018)

A bloke in America breeding an royal python x Angolan python and a woma together, why would you hey 



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 18, 2018)

average dumb drongo, ruining lines even further.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 18, 2018)

Ruining lines in the US? Funny... in a country where all Morelia Spilota Sp. are just generic carpet pythons, I don't think they _can _further mess up bloodlines. If we were allowed to keep what they can keep, I'm pretty sure we wouldn't be fooling around like that. Classic case of not knowing what you have until you've lost it, with some people _finally _lamenting the fact they don't really have any locality specific animals or subspecies anymore.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 18, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> If we were allowed to keep what they can keep, I'm pretty sure we wouldn't be fooling around like that.



I very much doubt that spotted. There are those in the hobby that would do anything just to have the 1st of anything.


----------



## kankryb (Jan 18, 2018)

People don't care about pure lines
Money nr 1and then fame on the net


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 18, 2018)

When I was breeding reptiles in Australia I was fanatical about pure lines, I went to great effort to obtain locality pure animals, and while everyone online was screaming about how important locality was, and despite me advertising that I had locality animals, less than 1 in 10 buyers had any interest, and when I mentioned the locality to buyers they'd usually give me a puzzled look as if to say "Why the f*** would you think I would care?"

I still personally like locality animals and for personal reasons would always have a preference for them, but I don't really see any point in trying to breed them. I'd bet that even if I had a pure line of whatever locality Carpet Python in the USA and had hatchlings available right now, and they were typical examples of what you'd see in the wild at that location, I'd struggle to sell them, and probably struggle to give them all away if I had a good sized clutch.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 18, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> When I was breeding reptiles in Australia I was fanatical about pure lines, I went to great effort to obtain locality pure animals, and while everyone online was screaming about how important locality was, and despite me advertising that I had locality animals, less than 1 in 10 buyers had any interest, and when I mentioned the locality to buyers they'd usually give me a puzzled look as if to say "Why the f*** would you think I would care?"
> 
> I still personally like locality animals and for personal reasons would always have a preference for them, but I don't really see any point in trying to breed them. I'd bet that even if I had a pure line of whatever locality Carpet Python in the USA and had hatchlings available right now, and they were typical examples of what you'd see in the wild at that location, I'd struggle to sell them, and probably struggle to give them all away if I had a good sized clutch.



Unfortunately this is very true and typical of the hobby today. Including in Australia.
I myself have spent so long trying to track down animals for specific localities but they are so mixed up in the hobby these days that even if what I'm looking for is out there the owners are unaware of what they have.
It's just the way it is unfortunately but I do believe there is room in the hobby for both, (to an extent at least, I'm not suggesting mixed species such as the one in this particular thread are acceptable so keyboard warriors please stay where you are). 
Is Oz any better, we have the Carpondro here dont we? Not wanting to start a war but how can we judge the US breeders when we have similar issues here?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 18, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> I very much doubt that spotted. There are those in the hobby that would do anything just to have the 1st of anything.


True... well I certainly wouldn't anyway. And it's shameful, the standards of some breeders nowadays.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 18, 2018)

I don't think there is any point or benefit in judging our friends across the pond. This is just the reality of what people do, and really, why does it matter? I don't see hybrids as any different from morphs. Either way, people are breeding animals according to what they want. I don't think a Carpondro is suffering for being a Carpondro. As long as it's being looked after, whatever, people like it, they'll make it and sell it and enjoy it. Morphs are not natural either, but most people are fine with them. I have a lot more problem with goldfish morphs (which are really just severe deformities), pug dogs, sausage dogs, etc than hybrid snakes. Jags I can see the argument with, and I personally wouldn't want to keep them, but I'm also not going to lose sleep over it.

I think a lot of people get upset by refusing to accept that the world is what it is. I must admit, 15 or so years ago I was a bit the same (and you could look up my posts from APS from over 10 years ago and see examples of me displaying it!). Back then I probably wished everyone would keep it all pure and non morphed, but it's delusional to think it can go that way. 15 years ago when the very first morphs were popping up in Australia and 10 years ago when they were just starting to really get going, it was forgivable to be unsure which direction the community would take, but these days we have reality clearly on display and trying to fight the inevitable just makes you a frustrated, angry failure. With few exceptions, wild reptiles are still all pure, that's really comforting. Captive reptiles will go in the direction keepers take them, and as long as the animals aren't suffering we shouldn't worry. We would all love everyone to keep and breed exactly what we like, but we'd also love to eliminate crime, poverty, disease and for our own personal bank accounts to be sponsored.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jan 18, 2018)

I have boa morphs too and also have pure locality wich I’m keeping that way 
But was surprised at them hybridising snakes from two different continents surely there needs as a species would be quite different from each other


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement (Jan 19, 2018)

All I see is is a possible mating.


----------

